# Fort Wilderness Again!



## arotundo (Jan 2, 2011)

Going to Fort Wilderness again for fathers day!


----------



## joeymac (Aug 19, 2010)

arotundo said:


> Going to Fort Wilderness again for fathers day!


Im jealous ! I had to cancel my Father's Day camping trip on Wed. Enjoy !


----------



## arotundo (Jan 2, 2011)

We had a little scare on Thursday. Pulled out the Outback and start my Preflight (checkout). And found out our AC died. We bought the Outback used and the owners lived on the beach and the unit was pretty much gone when I got on the roof. Touch it and turned into powder. So lucky a RV dealer had one in town at a decent price, well compared to online prices. Still hurt in the pocket. But I was able to change it out with in a few hours. The wife told me if that AC isn't working we were not going camping in 100! =) But all ready going to be heading out here in a few hours!


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

arotundo said:


> We had a little scare on Thursday. Pulled out the Outback and start my Preflight (checkout). And found out our AC died. We bought the Outback used and the owners lived on the beach and the unit was pretty much gone when I got on the roof. Touch it and turned into powder. So lucky a RV dealer had one in town at a decent price, well compared to online prices. Still hurt in the pocket. But I was able to change it out with in a few hours. The wife told me if that AC isn't working we were not going camping in 100! =) But all ready going to be heading out here in a few hours!


Enjoy your trip and the new A/C. We need to get you to join us for one of the Florida get-togethers. I picked up my new to me TV in your neck of the woods, Garber Ford.


----------



## arotundo (Jan 2, 2011)

jcat67 said:


> Enjoy your trip and the new A/C. We need to get you to join us for one of the Florida get-togethers. I picked up my new to me TV in your neck of the woods, Garber Ford.


Just 5 mins away from our place! Have they done many get-togethers? We just got our camper in Jan. This will be our 5th trip this year! =)


----------



## Chuggs (Jun 8, 2010)

Have a safe trip... we'll keep an eye out for you!

We're heading over tomorrow for 3 nights. If you see two people getting pulled for all they're worth by two Samoyeds...that's us. Our dogs know the way to the doggie park...and can't wait to get there when we take them on their walks.


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

arotundo said:


> Enjoy your trip and the new A/C. We need to get you to join us for one of the Florida get-togethers. I picked up my new to me TV in your neck of the woods, Garber Ford.


Just 5 mins away from our place! Have they done many get-togethers? We just got our camper in Jan. This will be our 5th trip this year! =)
[/quote]

You sound like us, we have been camping (rv'ing as many of my friends who tent camp like to say) for about 3 years. We decided when we started that if we are going to stick with it, we need to shoot for a trip a month. So far we are on track.

The "group" camps a few times a year together. We have done Hillsborough River SP in Tampa the past 2-3 MLK weekends in January. It is perfect for camping and hitting the Super RV show at the fairgrounds. We are scheduled for a camping weekend in early August at Rainbow River SP in Dunnellon, and sometimes they will do a fall get together usually in the Stuart/Ft. Pierce area.


----------



## Jimmie (Jan 7, 2008)

You'll have to check with Jennifer, the Wagon Master about September.


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

I thought you volunteered Jimmie to take over for me! I thought maybe we could try that campground to the north of you that had a rally circle.

Sorry for the hi-jack. If interested in doing something for September before the snow birds return lets start a new thread.


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

Let me know what you come up with. Technically, October is the only month between now and January that we don't have reservations....but we could always add another.


----------

